# Hodie mihi, cras tibi



## Joca

How would you say that in your language?

A literal translation: Today me, tomorrow you.


----------



## Talant

Hi,

In Spanish it would be "Hoy por ti, mañana por mí"

Bye


----------



## Hakro

A literal translation into *Finnish* is "Tänään minä, huomenna sinä", but there could be some variations is I knew in what context this phrase is used. Are "me" and "you" subjects or objects?


----------



## linguist786

*Hindi/Urdu:*

Formal:
आज मेरे लिए कल आपके लिए/آج ميرے لئے، كل آپکے لئے (Aaj mere liye, kal aapke liye)
Informal:
आज मेरे लिए कल तुमहारे लिए/آج ميرے لئے، كل تمہارے لئے (Aaj mere liye, kal tumhaare liye)


----------



## Joca

Hakro said:


> A literal translation into *Finnish* is "Tänään minä, huomenna sinä", but there could be some variations is I knew in what context this phrase is used. Are "me" and "you" subjects or objects?


 
In the original, both are in the Dative, therefore, they are (indirect) objects.


----------



## linguist786

Joca said:


> How would you say that in your language?
> 
> A literal translation: Today me, tomorrow you.


Since "mihi/tibi" is dative, would it not be "today (is) FOR me, tomorrow (is) FOR you"?


----------



## Joca

linguist786 said:


> Since "mihi/tibi" is dative, would it not be "today (is) FOR me, tomorrow (is) FOR you"?


 
Yes, I think you are right.


----------



## Hakro

Joca said:


> In the original, both are in the Dative, therefore, they are (indirect) objects.


So I have to change my Finnish translation:
"Tämä päivä minulle, huominen sinulle"
or
"Tänään minulle, huomenna sinulle"

By the way, Google gives you translations into many languages.


----------



## Joca

Hakro said:


> ...
> 
> By the way, Google gives you translations into many languages.


 
Does it? In this case, it'd be better to close the thread, no?


----------



## Flaminius

Japanese:
明日はわが身
asu-wa wa-ga mi.
Tomorrow-topic I-GEN person.

Tomorrow the fate [that I see in front of myself] will fall upon my person.

This is not a literal translation but a set phrase.


----------



## sabrinita85

Italian:
*Oggi a me, domani a te.*

(Today me, tomorrow you)


----------



## badgrammar

I'll try it in Turkish, and wait to be corrected !  It's probably wrong, I'll delete my version later! 

 Deleted !  Sagol Chazz!  Of course, it's yarin, not dün, always get those mixed up!


Also, I'm not sure if this is supposed to mean "Today I am lucky, tomorrow it will be your turn" or "Today you have fallen on hardship, tomorrow it will be my turn."

For what it's worth, if it is the second meaning, in English this same idea is given by the expression "But for the grace of God go I", although it does have an obvious  religious overtone.


----------



## Chazzwozzer

Does it mean something like *"You scratch my back and I'll scratch yours." *?



badgrammar said:


> I'll try it in Turkish, and wait to be corrected !  It's probably wrong, I'll delete my version later!
> 
> Gün ben, dün sen...
> 
> Or maybe
> Gün benim için, dün senin için.


*gün: *day
*dün: *yesterday

_ Today me, tomorrow you._
*Bugün ben, yarın sen.*
or
*Bugün bana, yarın sana.*
or
*Bugün benim için, yarın senin için.*


----------



## panjabigator

I have no idea what this phrase is for?  What does it mean?


----------



## linguist786

panjabigator said:
			
		

> I have no idea what this phrase is for? What does it mean?


पंनजाबिगेटर, तर्जुमा पहेला पोस्त मे हैं. लेकिन थोडा गलत है, जैसे मैने पोस्त छे में बताया हैं.


----------



## Joca

panjabigator said:


> I have no idea what this phrase is for? What does it mean?


 
Basically it's an epitaph, that is, an inscription on a tomb.


----------



## Chazzwozzer

Then only *"Bugün ben, yarın sen."* can work.


----------



## parakseno

Romanian:

You can say: "Astăzi/Azi eu, mâine tu."
But you can use the Dative too, "Astăzi mie (mi s-a întâmplat), mâine ţie" if you'd like to say something like "Today (it happened) to me, tomorrow to you".


----------



## Talant

Joca said:


> Basically it's an epitaph, that is, an inscription on a tomb.



Then my translation was wrong. I thought it was something on the lines of "You scratch my back and I'll scratch yours"

I'll say then that in Spanish you would say something on the lines of "hoy [me toca] a mí, mañana a tí"

Bye


----------



## Hakro

Joca said:


> Basically it's an epitaph, that is, an inscription on a tomb.


Also I have to return to my original Finnish translation: "Tänään minä, huomenna sinä".


----------



## Setwale_Charm

Russian: сегодня я, завтра - ты


----------



## Frank06

Hi,

I would translate it in *Dutch* as:
Vandaag _ik_, morgen _jij_.

The pronouns _ik_ and _jij _are in the subject form (contrary to Latin), but only because I think the 'complete sentence' in Dutch is (or can be): 
'Vandaag sterf _ik_, morgen sterf _jij_'
[Today - die - I, tomorrow - die - you].

BTW, I am wondering about the full sentence in Latin. Which verb is left out?

Groetjes,

Frank


----------



## gao_yixing

Chinese:今天是我，明天就该是你了。


----------



## Thomas1

Polish:
_Dzisiaj ja, jutro ty._


Tom


----------



## Outsider

Joca said:


> How would you say that in your language?
> 
> A literal translation: Today me, tomorrow you.


How would you translate it into Portuguese, _Hoje eu, amanhã tu_?


----------



## Hakro

Outsider said:


> How would you translate it into Portuguese, _Hoje eu, amanhã tu_?


Other possibilities:
_ Hoje a mim, amanhã a ti 
 Hoje sou eu, amanhã será você_


----------



## Outsider

Hakro said:


> _ Hoje a mim, amanhã a ti_


This one doesn't sound right to me. I suppose one could regard it as an ellipsis of _Hoje acontece-me a mim, amanhã a ti_ ("today it [=death] happens to me, tomorrow to you"), but that seems a little contrived. I think we would rather use the preposition _para_ in this case: _Hoje para mim, amanhã para ti_ ("Today for me, tomorrow for you").

Another way to avoid the nominative is to say _Hoje a minha, amanhã a tua_ ("Today mine [=my death], tomorrow yours").


----------



## Hakro

I'm sure you're right, Outsider. I just picked these phrases from the web.


----------



## Maja

In Serbian (at least according to Wiki):
*Danas meni, sutra tebi*.


----------



## Pivra

Thai 

วันนี้สำหรับฉัน พรุ่งนี้สำหรับเธอ

Wanni Samhrab Chan; Prungni Samhrab Te (E read like in French)

Today for me; Tomorrow for you

 Thats the direct translation.


----------



## Joca

Outsider said:


> How would you translate it into Portuguese, _Hoje eu, amanhã tu_?


 
Que tal: "Hoje comigo, amanhã contigo"?


----------



## Outsider

Comigo, o quê?


----------



## Joca

Assim: "Hoje acontece(u) comigo, amanhã acontece(rá) contigo."


----------



## sapphira

Joca said:


> Basically it's an epitaph, that is, an inscription on a tomb.


 
Wow, let me try in Chinese:

今天是我,明天是你.

(It is me(lying down here) today, it will be you tomorrow.)


----------



## zaigucis

*Latvian: *šodien es, rīt tu (sing. and informal) or jūs (pl or formal)


----------



## Aurin

German:
Heute für mich, morgen für dich.


----------



## elroy

I'm guessing you mean something like "Today it's my turn (to die), tomorrow it's yours."

Am I right?  If I am, here's how I would translate it into Arabic:

اليوم دوري وغدًا دورك


----------



## mimi2

In Vietnamese:
*Hôm nay là tôi, ngày mai là bạn.*
*Hôm nay đến phiên tôi, ngày mai đến phiên bạn*


----------



## kusurija

In Czech:
Dnes já, zítra ty.

In Lithuanian:
Šiandien aš, rytoj - tu.


----------



## Shutterbug

panjabigator said:


> I have no idea what this phrase is for?  What does it mean?



I have seen this on ancient headstones associated with an illustration of a human skeleton. I believe that it refers to our mortality. Loosely interpreted as:
Today it was I who died.
Tomorrow it will be you who dies.


----------



## Sardokan1.0

*Latin :* _Hodie mihi, cras tibi_
*Sardinian :* _Hoe a mie, cras a tie_


----------



## apmoy70

Greek:

*«Σήμερα εγώ, αύριο εσύ»* [ˈsi.me.ɾa eˈɣɔ ˈa.vri.ɔ eˈsi]

-MoGr adv. *«σήμερα»* [ˈsi.me.ɾa] --> _today_ < Classical adverb *«σήμερoν» sḗmĕrŏn* & *«τήμερον» tḗmĕrŏn* (idem) < compound; pronominal demonstrative particle *«κί» kí* --> _here, this_ (PIE *ḱe(i̯)- _this_) + Classical neut. noun *«ἧμαρ» hêmar*, lengthened fem. form *«ἡμέρᾱ» hēmérā* --> _day_ (PIE *Heh₂mer- _day_ cf Arm. օր (ōr), _day_).
-MoGr 1st p. personal pronoun *«εγώ»* [eˈɣɔ] (nom. sing.) --> _I, me_ < Classical 1st p. personal pronoun in nom. sing. *«ἐγώ» ĕgṓ* --> _I_ (PIE *h₁eǵ-e/-oH/-h₁/-om, _I_ cf Skt. अहम् (ahám), _I_, Av. azə, Hitt. uk, Lat. egō).
-MoGr adv. *«αύριο»* [ˈa.vri.ɔ] --> _tomorrow_ < Classical adv. *«αὔριον» aú̯riŏn* --> _tomorrow_ (PIE *h₂eus-r- _dawn_ cf Skt. उस्र (usra), _morning light, daybreak_, Lith. aušra, _dawn_).
-MoGr 2nd p. personal pronoun *«εσύ»* [eˈsi] (euphonic) & *«σύ»* [si] (nom. sing.) --> _you (sing.)_ < Classical 2nd p. personal pronoun in nom. sing. *«σύ» sú* --> _you (sing.), thee, ye_ (PIE *tuh₂- _you_ cf Skt. त्वम् ‎(tvam), Lat. tū, Proto-Germanic *þū, Proto-Slavic *ty).


----------



## bibax

Setwale_Charm said:


> Russian: сегодня я, завтра - ты





kusurija said:


> Dnes já, zítra ty.


The personal pronouns _mihi_ and _tibi_ are in dative.

Russian:  *сегодня **мне**, завтра тебе*
Czech: *dnes mně, zítra tobě*
Macedonian: *денес мене, утре тебе*


----------

